# The Poet is back...!



## The Poet (May 18, 2016)

Greetings,


   My internet service provider was changed around and I haven't had service for 10 weeks! But I am back!
   I have a few stories to tell but am still getting my passwords found and my digital stuff working. 
   I've a few new strains and had an ordeal with my Satori getting root bound. A cloning disaster, but general improvement on all fronts.


                            Thank you...


                                       The Poet...&#9834;


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2016)

YAY!! Welcome home Poet!!


----------



## The Poet (May 19, 2016)

Rosebud,


     Thank you...

                  Poet...&#9834;


----------



## zem (May 19, 2016)

hey there poet, Satori has some freaky fast growing roots. what caused your cloning disaster? what method are you using?


----------



## The Poet (May 19, 2016)

Zem,


   After having a 105.5% success rate the very next batch of clones had a success rate that was... out of 25 clones I had 2 survive! 
What's that a -4% rate?
   I am still trying to figure out what went wrong but evidently I did everything wrong. I intend to write it all down in an attempt to earn more about cloning but I can't right now. I'll get back to y'all soon.


                                  The Poet...&#9834;


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 21, 2016)

Welcome back Poet.  Don't let one little failure get to you--I know that you did not do everything wrong.  Even one little thing can cause clones to not root.


----------



## St_Nick (May 24, 2016)

Clones are funny.  I cut 8 a while back and forgot to plant 'em.  About 4 days later I saw them sitting in a Dixie cup and said oops!  Stuck em in the cloner anyway.  7 of em are going fine.  I also took 6 more, which I actually took care with and lost 'em all.  Go figure.  Don't sweat it, just go again.


----------



## mrcane (May 27, 2016)

Wow...10 weeks no Internet...
.......Welcome back .....:48:.....


----------

